# looking for Android phone with SUPERB build quality like N82



## JanJan (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a phone with very very good build quality and Nokia phones has won me over with its build quality. I really like Nokia's phone build. But Symbian is a dying OS and I want something that's future proof.

So can you please suggest:

1. a budget Nokia candy bar phone with superb build quality? (like the E51 or e6700 slide?)

2. an Android phone (no budget) with superb build quality? (something with physical keyboard like the Motorola Charm may be?)

***something that has Android touch screen (Charm) and physical keyboard (e51) would fit me best  (i kind of dont like the full keyboard on the Charm. Also is the Charm's screen shitty as people said it to be?)

what i dont like:
-iphone looking phone (galaxy ace)
-slide out full keyboard (g2)


----------



## Soumik (Mar 7, 2011)

Mention ur budget pal. 
1. C7, N8, E7 (anodized aluminium bodies with gorilla glass displays)
2. Acer beTouch E130, Charm. These are the only phones without slideout keyboards, but with key boards. Androids dont have normal classic bar phone keyboard as its basically a touch OS. Kb is present only for typing ease, for which full querty is what u get.


----------



## JanJan (Mar 7, 2011)

i guess no.2 is out of the question so i will focus on no.1. i will go with something cheap right now since android is in transforming phase with all the dual core coming out. i might as well grab the Desire when it becomes cheap. i will rephrase no.1

1. a budget and compact SYmbian Nokia (or any other brand) phone (sub $150) with good build quality (candy bar, slide etc.) and decent music. 

The only Nokia phone i've seen are E71 and E51 and I really liked E51 for its build and compactness. Also how does the Nokia 6700 slide look? It looks nice and compact enough for me...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

1. Nokia C5, E5

2. Rugged Android - Motorola Defy - 18k (but no qwerty keyboard)


----------



## webgenius (Mar 7, 2011)

Motorola Droid


----------



## JanJan (Mar 7, 2011)

how is the Nokia X3-02 vs Nokia C5 ? The think I like about the x3-02 is that it has wifi and both touch screen and keyboard just like the Charm. BOTh look stylish and compact enough for me... BUt i have read that the C5 allow multitasking while the X3-02 doesnt? WHat does that mean?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

The X3-02 looks ugly to me. Also the 2.4" resistive touchscreen is extremely unusable.

The C5 has S60 OS while X3-02 has S40. Hence no multitasking on X3-02. Plus X3-02 is totally overpriced. I'm not gonna pay more than 5k for that crap.


----------



## JanJan (Mar 7, 2011)

whaa thanks for the fast reply. is there any other older models that you would suggest that has good build? like the e51? how is e51 vs c5? or may be any models from other companies?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

E51 is again outdated. Rather get the E5 if you don't want C5.


----------



## JanJan (Mar 7, 2011)

how about c5 vs e52 (vs e55)? i know they are different price range but please let me know your opinion  i have done some research and the only thing the e52, e55 win over c5 is wifi?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

I have not much idea about the E52 & E55 only because they re very old & outdated. If you want wifi, get the E5.

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

Can you wait for this ?:

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/03/11x03078n73bawdmsbn.jpg

Source: Samsung Galaxy Pro combines 2.8-inch touchscreen with a portrait QWERTY keyboard, modest specs -- Engadget


----------



## JanJan (Mar 8, 2011)

ahhh i would take the c5 over e5 because of its compactness... how is the sony ericsson elm vs c5?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 8, 2011)

You want non-slideout qwerty & again, you want compactness. Those two things are incompatible.

As for SE Elm, it is not a smartphone.


----------



## GERMZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Buddy Symbian is not going anywhere for the next two years atleast.. don't disregard the current Symbian phones as they are much improved over the previous gen S60v5 Hardware. With all the promised updates they are a very good investment and the hardware quality is unbeatable. Rest is your choice of course


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Where were you so many days when Nokia signed a deal with Microsoft ?
Symbian is dead & it is going to last for 6-8 months max.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ only in 15k+ segment. 10-13k mobiles may run Symbian S^3.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 8, 2011)

Doubtful, after Stephen Elop's hinting of "cheap WP7 handsets" & recent sell-off of the Qt framework to a different company.


----------



## azzu (Mar 8, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> I have not much idea about the E52 & E55 only because they re very old & outdated. If you want wifi, get the E5.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...


offtopic :Just saw the Video of this ..
Dreaming of buying it 


OP for ur 2nd option i wud just say to wait for galaxy pro

and 1st option go for nokia c5 . has an awesome build quality with good features


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2011)

beautiful brick (Moto Charm was the original brick).


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

N82


----------



## JanJan (Mar 9, 2011)

im actually torn between C5 and E52 now. Even though e52 is old, it offers everything the C5 does and have wifi plus it's heavier. 

My only concern when looking at the Charm is the screen. And the galaxy pro looks like it's gonna have the same res?  If it is then motorola charm would be a better choice when it becomes cheap?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is the spec sheet for the Galaxy Pro:

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/03/11x030766nu73.jpg


----------



## JanJan (Mar 10, 2011)

my friend says somethign about the s60v3 (c5, e52) cannot run .sis file? only s60v5 can run it? what do these sis program do?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 10, 2011)

s60v3 can run .sis files. .sis files are the apps for Symbian platform.


----------



## JanJan (Mar 12, 2011)

hmm how about the palm pixi plus? lol sorry if i annoy you because i only look at old hardware phones. i'm kinda into the touch and type phone right now that's why and the palm pixi plus has very responsive screen (but sacrifice build quality which i can let go).

my only problem is that is there a way to unlock to the phone from verizon to t mobile for free or really cheap?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 12, 2011)

Verizon is CDMA & T-mobile is GSM. So no phones from Verizon will work on T-Mobile. BTW, are you in the US ?


----------



## JanJan (Mar 12, 2011)

yes i am. from hawaii to be exact. just had the tsunami evac lol

i know that palm pixi plus doesnt get webos 2.0 but 1.3 is decent enough for me. im just looking for an interim phone anyway.

i think at&t also carry the palm pixi plus and one guy on ebay selling his phone unlocked for tmobile. another guy is selling palm pixi plus unlocked for really cheap:

*New* Verizon Palm Pixi Plus Unlocked No contract - eBay (item 190511347024 end time Apr-10-11 13:59:39 PDT)

wonder if i should jump on this... the charm or palm pixi plus...


----------



## vishurocks (Mar 12, 2011)

@janjan why u want such old phones e51, palm pixi these all are outdated. Want touch n type wait for galaxy pro. That's only good and justified option. Or for 10k nokia e5 qwerty. Want Simple bar phone c5 @ 7k. No other good options currently avl fulfilling ur requirements


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ +1

It doesn't mean to buy such phones which the manufacturers have abandoned.

However, you might get a good deal with the Pixi - some $30 with contract I think. So if that satisfies your needs, go for it. And I don't think the Pixi would work with AT&T or T-Mobile because it is a CDMA handset. So go for it only if you intend to use it on Verizon (or Sprint, by unlocking).


----------



## JanJan (Mar 13, 2011)

yea i know  ive been looking furiously these day for the phone i like within the budget and sadly only those phone that i like. im currently growing interest on webOS and i think it's a new breeze to me (away from android). On youtube there are lots of videos on palm pixi+ and palm pre+ on ATT. Since they use sim card i assume that we can unlock it? Palm pre plus would be the more future proof device for me i guess


YouTube - palm pre plus at&t review

---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------

i just bought the palm pre plus for $200. please tell me i make the right choice


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ Which carrier from which you bought the Pre ?


----------



## JanJan (Mar 13, 2011)

it's unlocked to work with t mobile so i assume that it's at&t. there are many people here successful in unlocking palm pre plus so i think im safe (kinda). palm pre plus also able to run webos 2.0


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 13, 2011)

Do post a review in the *Reviews* section & post some screenshots in this thread.


----------



## Joker (Mar 13, 2011)

palm pre plus is actually a good phone & met ur requirements nicely.


----------



## Soumik (Mar 16, 2011)

If you're enjoying it.. its good. Thats all that matters 
BTW... i thought u were looking for a phone with superb build quality. I dont think ur current phone has that. Only kb is good. 
But anyways, tell us how ur liking the webOS?


----------



## JanJan (Mar 16, 2011)

yea lol i know that the pre plus is not as well built as others. if i were to buy an android with good build quality it would be the zte blade of about the same price as the palm pre plus. i just want to try webos so the most viable option would probably be the pre plus (with budget in mind lol)

phone should come in anytime now


----------



## julieamary (Jun 6, 2011)

Get Nokia 6700 Slide Contract deals with worlds major network providers and get many incentive gifts such free talktime, free messages, LCD, XBOX and many more. Nokia 6700 Slide is one of the Nokia's best featured smartphone which is powered by Symbian OS and have S60 3.2 user interface. it has 5 megapixel carl-Zeiss lens dual LED flash digital camera by which you can easily capture high resolution of video clips or Images. it has 2.2-inches QVGA display which able to read in direct sunlight. Nokia 6700 Slide supports Tri-band 3G networks and gives up to 10Mbps speed on HSDPA and 2Mbps HSUPA networks. This smartphone comes with many multimedia like Bluetooth with A2DP, standard micro USB port, Radio with RDS and many more.


----------

